
Google Home now speaks Spanish - f3f3_
https://www.theverge.com/circuitbreaker/2018/6/26/17505594/google-home-spanish-language-options-mexico-launch-spain-eeuu
======
melling
“If you already own a Google Home and want to change it to Spanish, you can do
that by going into Assistant’s settings on your phone, selecting your smart
speaker in the “devices” menu, and then tapping on “Assistant language.”

I simply want to say “Hola Google” and have it respond accordingly.

